# "Betty the Bee" honey labels



## A.I. (Feb 28, 2007)

........


----------



## Swobee (May 18, 2007)

I don't have an answer for you, but want to compliment your website. I especially like that you've shown a wasp vs. bee photo. Anymore now, I begin every bee presentation with a statement - "we're talking about *honeybees* today, not wasps, hornets, yellow jackets, mud daubers, etc." Before I did that, the conversation would always get turned to wasps or other pests by someone asking or talking about them instead of honey bees. It's amazing how many people don't know the difference or care.


----------

